# Can a rider change their rating. If they give you a 5, but can they change it to 1? Please help!?



## JennyfromTheBlock (Jan 16, 2015)

I drove two passengers Ina row that showed me they gave me a five star rating because they were grateful for me to show up on hard times. My uber rating keeps fluctuating. It showed 4.7 for the past 7 days and the it dropped to. 4.5 when I didn't do anymore calls.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

It could have been a rider from weeks ago who just then had the chance to rate you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> It could have been a rider from weeks ago who just then had the chance to rate you.


probably this
unlike drivers who can only rate at the end of the ride, pax can rate you weeks later if they want


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

And, YES, passenger's CAN change their rating later - either up or down - by submitting a request to do so.


----------

